# Metalmast 30



## me262 (Apr 22, 2003)

Anyone know anything about the suitablility of a Metalmast 30 for cruising? I think there were only about 20 (?) made. They had balsa cored decks and an airex (foam?) cored hull. Supposedly well made, but can''t seem to find any info on them. Thanks!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Me

I Googled the Metalmast 30, Google told me to go to Sailnet and look in "Boat Check". You will find Boat Check in the list on the left hand side of the page along with the rest of the stuff Sailnet has to offer us. We both learned something. There is just one owner in Boat check that talks about his Metalmast 30, but at least it might be a start. You might be able to get to other onwers by plowing your way through what Google has to offer.
I clicked on "M" to bring up boats starting with M,in Boat Check, and found him there.

Walt


----------



## me262 (Apr 22, 2003)

Thanks! Yeah, I know there is one on ''boat check'' and there is also one for sale on yachtworld, but they really don''t give me any REAL info on this boat. Thanks again!


----------



## 39512 (Mar 30, 2004)

Ralph DiMattia of DiMattia Sails in Quincy, Ma owned a Metalmast 30 and raced it for a number of years. You might give him a call. 617.328.1100.


----------



## nalplvr (Jul 14, 2007)

Any questions on the metalmast can be directed at this owner. Has galley ,head,etc. sleeps 5. mine was refitted with yanmar gm20f. Love this boat.May go up the mast tomorrow as running backstay popped out. Need a gibb tang plug.


----------



## Sabre66 (Feb 3, 2007)

PHRF cheater.... if that's what you want =(


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

How are they a PHRF cheater?


----------



## Sabre66 (Feb 3, 2007)

seabreeze_97 said:


> How are they a PHRF cheater?


It's a well known PHRF racer with what many consider a "gift" rating. There are entire threads on other boards about PHRF racers with easy ratings and this boat is always at the top of the list.


----------



## CapnJake (May 15, 2008)

*Metalmast 30...hull 005 '78..*

I just got my Metalmast 30 a few days ago... I sort of "stole" it I think... less than 2k.. but the yanmar is trashed... am going to put an electric in it... since I DON'T race, am also putting roller furling 130 as headsail for better single-handing. Want to be able to live aboard for 7 or 8 months out of the year and hope to cruise to Guatemala for hurricane season after next...(won't be ready to get there before this comming one starts and don't want to be someplace in the middle during it). So with all of those plans, I really hope it will make a good cruiser/liveaboard. I have water tank and "maker" from another boat. Any and all ideas and suggestions are not only welcome but appreciated.... I look forward to hearing from one and all...


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The Metalmast 30 was a Lee Creekmore designed IOR 1/2 tonner. They were pretty poorly built during a portion of the IOR where the rule was changing frequently and the boats were seen as disposable. It was an era where ballast ratios was dropping leading to the Fastnet Disaster. Unless really clean, updated and well equipped, IOR Half tonners of that era have very small values, moderately clean ones typically sell for somewhere down around $5-10K (look at comparable boats Chaser 30's, San Juan 28's) 

The reason that these boats have such cheap prices is that they are extremely difficult to race competitively under PHRF and they they make poor cruisers since they have such poor seaworthiness and their intollerence for carrying any excess weight. They are not bad daysailors and as liveaboard have lots of room at least horizontally, with not all that great headroom. 

Good luck,
Jeff


----------



## CapnJake (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Jeff for the bit of the history I understood.... I have never been a racer so do not understand the initials and terminology...sorry... Some of the things I read about the boat talked loudly about it's love of "big water".... and I don't know about the Fastnet Disaster....sorry again... I would like to know about "disposable boats". There are many things I am a true neophyte about....I have quite a bit of experience with much larger commercial power vessels, but new to sailboats other than a few small stick and rag boats and a nice sharpie I enjoyed a while... Thanks Again,

Jake


----------



## nalplvr (Jul 14, 2007)

*mm30*

not even close, My mm30 is very seaworthy.not designed by creekmore. Perry was the designer. Ask Chuck Moore about this boat. I love it and could live on it. beam 10.5. 6500 lbs disp.  
cost in 79 was 28000. not a cheap boat.


----------



## nalplvr (Jul 14, 2007)

corrrection Peter Canning at last check


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Metalmast*

Jeff,
Is this the Metalmast Marine Co. from CT that also built the 40' Block Island?
That is a nice boat if it was the Bill Tripp designed ketch. It resembles more of a 
nice cruiser than a notable racer. Is the Block Is. a very average or better than average sailboat? 
Why then is their 30 ft. IOR such an average sailboat?

Randy 
S/V Doodles
C&C 27


----------



## 121Guy (May 6, 2007)

Hi Me,

We raced against a very well sailed one of these on Lake Michigan for many years. In terms of performance and sailplan it sails very much like a J30 and is very good in light air. I cannot comment on the construction quality but the one we know of was raced hard both around the cans and point to point and seemed no worse for wear. If I were going cruising in one perhaps you might want to consider the sailplan some. Of course your idea about the roller furler is spot on, but such an easily driven boat, without a race crew on board for added righting moment may not require such a large headsail. I'd consider 110% or so as the big main on this fractional rig is where most of the power comes from. The boat we raced against had a bolt rope main with a very large maximum roach. If the mainsail on your new boat is one of these, and in good shape, I'd consider making it flatter and with less roach and adding a Tides Marine Strong track and cars so that the luff can be captured in the mast, as well as to assist with sail handling in general. I'd also consider a full batten arrangement. The runners on this boat are necessary to provide headstay tension as the spreadersare not swept back. I'd also consider swapping those out for some Amsteel soft ones versus the stainless steel it probably now has. 

Good luck!

121 Guy


----------



## Metalmast (Dec 3, 2008)

*Metalmast 30 Facts*

Metalmast 30
I've owned one for 16 years, number 14
Built in Putnam CT by Metalmast Marine (still in business I think, making spars)
Designer - Peter Canning - lived in CT
Balsa Cored Deck, Foam Cored Haul. Construction very good.
You will not break a MM30, weight 7500lbs, 3000lb keel
It was built has a masthead or fractional 7/8 (mostly fractionals)
I rate 147, I have had my rate changed twice, started at 162.
Has 6 foot headroom, nice cabin, great cockpit, tiller steering, wide flat decks
Good light air boat.
Fun to sail


----------



## CapnJake (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Metalmast....
You have in one paragraph given me more info about my boat then all others combined.... Thank You very much.... mine is #5 and has seen better days, but still a very capable boat. Please contact me if you have a chance... they won't let me post my email.... but I do appreciate your post... Thanks again,

Jake


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Neither of you can PM until you have 10 posts. I also don't recommend posting an e-mail address in machine readable form on a public forum. If you want to post an email address use the format:

johndoe {at} spamme {dot} com

Also, highly recommend you both read the POST in my signature.


----------



## CapnJake (May 15, 2008)

Thanks to you as well Mr. Dog... Maybe try Jacob at happybeachbum dot com and see if that will work... I get to learn new things all the time.... **

Jake


----------



## nalplvr (Jul 14, 2007)

Peter Canning designed this boat and as for the phrf no. It has been changed.THis boat is very solid and very seaworthy. Dont really know what you mean by half tonner. Mine has 3100 lbs of ballast and weighs 3 and a quarter tons.Mine is a 79.It apparently hit a bridge and was dismasted in Fla. I have replaced Mast ,Boom,Running Rigging And new sails. Thats just the major stuff. I am not racing tho. Just having a blast. The most wind I have been out in was just 25 knots. Full Sails with full control.


----------



## nalplvr (Jul 14, 2007)

*true because I own one*

Hull Type: Fin Keel Rig Type: Fractional Sloop 
LOA: 30.00' / 9.14m LWL: 23.75' / 7.24m 
Beam: 10.17' / 3.10m Listed SA: 464 ft2 / 43.11 m2 
Draft (max.) 5.50' / 1.68m Draft (min.) 
Disp. 6500 lbs./ 2948 kgs. Ballast: 3100 lbs. / 1406 kgs. 
Designer: Peter Canning 
Builder: Metal Mast Marine (USA) 
Construct.: FG Bal. type: 
First Built: 1979 Last Built: # Built: 
AUXILIARY POWER (orig. equip.) 
Make: Yanmar Model: 
Type: Diesel HP: 8

RIG DIMENSIONS KEY 
I: 36.60' / 11.16m J: 11.50' / 3.51m 
P: 39.00' / 11.89m E: 13.00' / 3.96m 
PY: EY: 
SPL: ISP: 
SA(Fore.): 210.45 ft2 / 19.55 m2 SA(Main): 253.50 ft2 / 23.55 m2 
Total(calc.)SA: 463.95 ft2 / 43.10 m2 
SA/Disp: 21.38 Est. Forestay Len.: 38.36' / 11.69m 
BUILDERS (past & present) 
More about & boats built by: Metalmast Marine 
DESIGNER 
More about & boats designed by: Peter Canning


----------



## Salty Craig (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey guys. I just bought #7. Very solid. Putting her in Chesapeake Bay in two weeks. I'm redoing a bunch of interior but the hull and decks are fantastic!! The hull ID has a 78 near the end. What's up with the 79 first year stuff?

I hope some of y'all are still watching this thread. 

My Best,
Craig


----------

